# When did you realize what you liked, and what triggered it?



## FleurBleu (Oct 31, 2019)

If there's already a thread like this somewhere, I apologize.

I didn't discover I was an FFA until I was already 30 years old although I've since then managed to trace it back to sixth grade when I read a book about an obese food critic who had dropped his cane and required several attempts at bending over to pick it up. I remember re-reading the scene over and over because it made me tingle. As an 11-year-old I had no clue what the feeling was, I only knew I wanted more of it.
At said age 30 it was yet another book featuring a BHM, which led to the same physical reaction, although this time of course I knew what that was!  I can only explain my late discovery by the lack of exposure to BHM and related literature.

What are your stories? I'm curious!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Oct 31, 2019)

Basically born with it, some of my earliest memories are weight gain fantasies. Learned it was actually a thing at age thirteen.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Oct 31, 2019)

There was a very sexy very fat Hispanic guy named Hector whom I worked with. I was not into fat at the time nor had I accepted being gay. Yet every day I’d go home from work and masturbate fantasizing about Hector. I still think about him. He was the first BHM I can remember being turned on by.


----------



## landshark (Oct 31, 2019)

A fat girl sat on my lap in middle school. In front of other students, including my friends and a skinny girl I had a kiddy crush on. It was humiliating an exhilarating at the same time.

I’ve told this story elsewhere here so I won’t repeat the whole thing. Cliff notes: she became my first girlfriend and we stayed together until she moved away the following summer. After she moved i maintained a deep preference for fat girls but was embarrassed about it. I suppressed it until my mid-20s until a toxic girlfriend dumped me for another guy. At that time I decided to open up to seeing bigger girls but even then it was a process. Lots of setbacks and embarrassing gaffs.


----------



## Tad (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm one of the 'known it forever' ones. Pre school contemplation of the Jack Spratt nursery rhyme is the earliest I can point to. A bit older and I read a pseudo-fairytale picture book called The Pumpkin Giant, where the princess and the boy who eventually marries her are both so fat that they roo everywhere. I recognized that rolling was not a practical way of getting around, but at the same time there was part of me screaming that this was what I wanted. And puberty hit me as attraction to bellies and fantasies of a mutual weight gain club.


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 6, 2019)

happily_married said:


> A fat girl sat on my lap in middle school. In front of other students, including my friends and a skinny girl I had a kiddy crush on. It was humiliating an exhilarating at the same time.


I had a similar experience.
I was 17 and met some friends from school with their skinny girlfriends on the street, after some hellos and introduction one of the girls said pointing to me: I know you, you were dating a fat girl.
As you wrote, "It was humiliating an exhilarating at the same time".


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 7, 2019)

Like you I didn't fully discover my preference for BHM until I was in my 30s. I think I always had sort of a curiosity toward them, but I just never had the opportunity to fully explore that before. I dated my first BHM when I was about 35 and I was hooked!


----------



## landshark (Nov 7, 2019)

Blockierer said:


> I had a similar experience.
> I was 17 and met some friends from school with their skinny girlfriends on the street, after some hellos and introduction one of the girls said pointing to me: I know you, you were dating a fat girl.
> As you wrote, "It was humiliating an exhilarating at the same time".



Oh wow I had a similar experience to that too. Also about 17 or so. My high school had an English teacher who was a plus size Mexican woman, about 350-375 pounds. (We also had a Spanish teacher who was white go figure.)

Anyway even though I was still in the closet at 17 I was entirely smitten by this English teacher. I’m pretty sure she knew it too, because I’d sometimes talk to her before school etc. At the same time I was horrified others would pick up on it.

Also I was not among the most popular kids. I was somewhere in the middle and got along well enough with mostly everyone. Once as a “fringe member” of the popular group I was sitting with some other guys talking about inappropriate relationships with teachers (meaning we were talking about who on our faculty we’d like to have sex with; we had a few pretty attractive women working there). A few girls were listening in smiling and laughing at us. I had not said anything about who I’d want, when one of the girls asked me. Before I could answer she said she could see me being with the English teacher.

Instant arousal and humiliation at the same time, especially as everyone else agreed with her.


----------



## lille (Nov 10, 2019)

It’s been something that’s was there pretty much forever for me. I remember being young and being absolutely fascinated by the scene in Charlotte’s Web where Templeton the rat is gorging at the fair.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 10, 2019)

lille said:


> It’s been something that’s was there pretty much forever for me. I remember being young and being absolutely fascinated by the scene in Charlotte’s Web where Templeton the rat is gorging at the fair.



I did a play a school of Charlotte's Web, so I can only assume I read the book at some point, but I don't remember that at all?

I remember this story book I had as a kid though, it was called "The Tale of Tom Kitten" or something? And the mother cat tries to put him in clothes and they burst off because he's too fat. I absolutely blame that for my love of button popping/tight clothes!


----------



## lille (Nov 10, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I did a play a school of Charlotte's Web, so I can only assume I read the book at some point, but I don't remember that at all?
> 
> I remember this story book I had as a kid though, it was called "The Tale of Tom Kitten" or something? And the mother cat tries to put him in clothes and they burst off because he's too fat. I absolutely blame that for my love of button popping/tight clothes!


I don’t think the scene is in the book. But here it is.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Nov 11, 2019)

I noticed the attraction as a young kid but didn't really understand/want to admit to the full extent of it until more recently. One of my earliest related memories involves reading a book too, for me it was about a boy named Sprout with an impressive appetite, I remember in particular a part where he got sick and lost his appetite temporarily and his family's housekeeper was trying to get him eating again by telling him about her daughter who was skinny and she could only get her to eat by "telling her everything you've gotten through". And indeed there were frequent detailed lists of what all Sprout ate, which for me was an early introduction to food porn. I can definitely cite Templeton as one of my early influences as well, along with Winnie the Pooh, and I almost forgot this guy but got reminded again whilst wandering YouTube:


And in the realm of actual humans, I was most positively impressed by The Three Wide Men-John Candy, Chris Farley and Louie Anderson.


----------



## shadowcat (Nov 15, 2019)

Around first grade. After a movie late night movie was over those Paid Programming commercials would come on. Some of which were weight loss commercials. Seeing those women in those before pics in swimsuits gave me a tingling I did not understand nor did I want to reveal. To young me Hansel and Gretel and fat related kids stories felt strange to hear and imagine.

I thought I was the only one until I was in my 20s, when I overheard the term Fat Admirer on some daytime talk show and the rest is history.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 15, 2019)

lille said:


> I don’t think the scene is in the book. But here it is.



It definitely is in the book, if you read an edition with the original illustrations by Garth Williams (which are all adorable by the way!).




Always was a memorable illustration for me - and one which was instrumental in realizing I was fascinated by fat. That being as early as elementary school, because that was when I initially read the book.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm sorry, I like you're thoughts, but a scaly tailed opossum is so eeek! to me, sorry! But I do see what you mean


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 15, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'm sorry, I like you're thoughts, but a scaly tailed opossum is so eeek! to me, sorry! But I do see what you mean



Pretty sure he's a rat, actually.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 15, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Pretty sure he's a rat, actually.


Sorry for the miss-identification, but either way the tails just send shivers up my spine! Don't know what it is, I love cuddly creatures, but the scaly tails just hit a nerve!


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Nov 15, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Pretty sure he's a rat, actually.



Yep, Templeton the rat. Of course I assume we’re talking about Charlotte’s Web.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 15, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Like you I didn't fully discover my preference for BHM until I was in my 30s. I think I always had sort of a curiosity toward them, but I just never had the opportunity to fully explore that before. I dated my first BHM when I was about 35 and I was hooked!



Women like you makes me feel some hope. I learn each and every day there are women who wants to be with a guy like me because they are attracted to us instead of being with us for some kind of resignation.


----------



## FleurBleu (Nov 15, 2019)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Women like you makes me feel some hope. I learn each and every day there are women who wants to be with a guy like me because they are attracted to us instead of being with us for some kind of resignation.


Amy, you once told me: Once you go fat, you don't go back. 

Given what I've experienced within the short time since I came out, I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## landshark (Nov 20, 2019)

FleurBleu said:


> Amy, you once told me: Once you go fat, you don't go back.
> 
> Given what I've experienced within the short time since I came out, I'm inclined to agree.



One of the first fat girls I had sex with told me this. She was right!


----------



## Emmy (Nov 21, 2019)

happily_married said:


> One of the first fat girls I had sex with told me this. She was right!


this made me giggle... i must have been the first chubby girl this guy had slept with a few years ago. We woke up in the a.m, he asked if i had a bf.. then said he'll never sleep with a skinny girl again. true or not, i smirked


----------



## knightmare870 (Nov 21, 2019)

Violet Beauregarde was my trigger when I was younger. Seeing her blow up like a balloon, then how helpless she was at her size. I thought I was messed up till I saw an episode of the "Jenny Jones Show" where she featured a lot of BBWs and SSBBWs and the guys who loves them. It was then I realized that I wasn't a freak and found bigger women genuinely attractive.


----------



## Ffancy (Nov 22, 2019)

I would have to name Charlotte’s Web as an early indicator as well, since I definitely felt weird when Templeton’s gain was read aloud in class. I think I was 7. Some of my earliest fantasies involved hugging chubby boys, thinking about it made me all tingly. But my first relationship as a teen was with a guy who thin in that way that only teen boys can be. I used to fantasize about him plumping up during sex. We lasted for quite a few years so it was only in my late 20s that I first experienced sex with a fat man and the eroticism was overwhelming. To be fully present and aroused by my partner’s body, instead of relying partly on fantasy, was amazing. Having unlocked the door, I never went back. All of my subsequent partners have been at least chubby. Fat bodies offer infinite variety. Every fat man is different, where their weight is distributed, how firm or soft they are, where they have stretch marks... and if they gain or lose slightly their body changes over time.


----------



## FleurBleu (Nov 22, 2019)

I second that. There is so much to discover and to love. In one of my stories I called a fat man's body a caleidoscope: different with every movement and from every angle.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 22, 2019)

FleurBleu said:


> I second that. There is so much to discover and to love. In one of my stories I called a fat man's body a caleidoscope: different with every movement and from every angle.



I remember saying more or less the same thing. It was in a discussion about why some of us prefer fat guys and I said, "As a fat man moves his body is a kaleidoscope of beautiful shapes and curves."


----------



## Corey (Nov 26, 2019)

Everyone in my family has always been skinny and fit, but in my first memory at 4 years old, I made my older sister play “Queen” with me, and I dramatically laid myself on the couch as the invisible peasant boys carried my bed on their shoulders while I ate grapes. I stuffed a pillow under my shirt to signal how many grapes I’d eaten (can’t you tell I grew up in a health conscious family, since I pretended to get fat on grapes?) When I’d play barbies, I fixated on one storyline of Barbie eating as many donuts as she could, then I’d fill up her shirt with fabric to make her look fatter, and then I’d make her rub her big belly. The younger me did not find fat on guys as a turn on. I never dated guys who were not fit and athletic, since being fit was what I grew up knowing. But I did fantasize hard core to the thoughts of me fattening up throughout my relationships, and I always made sure the guy I was dating wouldn’t care if I ever did (I never acted on my fantasy). What changed for me was when I got pregnant. I thought it’d be the perfect chance to have an excuse to gain weight and get fat, and I knew my fiancé (now husband) wouldn’t care. But I was so sick throughout my entire pregnancy, and the little weight I did gain, I hated, so then I turned my focus onto men. As I’ve gotten older, my fat appreciation has broadened exponentially, but I find it funny that it started with a fantasy of me, and now it’s a huge turn off to even think of me getting fatter. Now I focus on my husband. Muahaha.


----------



## Corey (Nov 26, 2019)

Also, Templeton made my young tummy do flips. There was this animated movie where a forest animal ate too many berries and got sick off of them. And in 4th grade I read a book from the library about a boy despising a girl in his grade who happened to be a tad chubby. She was a know it all, and sat right in front of him in class. Halloween had just happened in the book, and the boy sat behind the girl in class hating on her in his head, and the line said something like, “I bet she stuffed her greedy face with Halloween candy. I could see the new fat on the back of her neck.” I read that sentence over and over and then re-rented the book the next week.


----------



## FleurBleu (Nov 26, 2019)

Corey said:


> I read that sentence over and over and then re-rented the book the next week.


Exactly!! That's what it was like for me with the book it all began with. So glad someone can relate.


----------



## Corey (Nov 26, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> I did a play a school of Charlotte's Web, so I can only assume I read the book at some point, but I don't remember that at all?
> 
> I remember this story book I had as a kid though, it was called "The Tale of Tom Kitten" or something? And the mother cat tries to put him in clothes and they burst off because he's too fat. I absolutely blame that for my love of button popping/tight clothes!



The Tale of Tom Kitten is one of my daughter’s favorites. I know exactly what you are talking about. Here’s a picture just for you.


----------



## Tad (Nov 26, 2019)

All those kid books and cartoons that were supposed to be cautionary ... but to some of us were inspiring!


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 26, 2019)

The Warner’s Cartoon ‘Pigs is Pigs’ did it for me.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 26, 2019)

I remember something similar with a story called PC Nab Blows up in The Sooty Annual one year. Sooty was a little bear in a British TV series in the 1950's. PC Nab was the policeman in the Sooty Annuals. He got blown up in one story. The story was read so much that eventually the book just fell open at that page. That's when I started padding and planning how I was going to get fat for real.


----------



## knightmare870 (Nov 27, 2019)

RVGleason said:


> The Warner’s Cartoon ‘Pigs is Pigs’ did it for me.


The Willix version of this really tripped my trigger.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 28, 2019)

Corey said:


> The Tale of Tom Kitten is one of my daughter’s favorites. I know exactly what you are talking about. Here’s a picture just for you.



Omg, I haven't seen it in ages and that is bringing back so many memories! I remember just staring at that page and reading the paragraph over and over again!


----------



## shadowcat (Nov 29, 2019)

Corey said:


> but in my first memory at 4 years old, I made my older sister play “Queen” with me, and I dramatically laid myself on the couch as the invisible peasant boys carried my bed on their shoulders while I ate grapes.



I used to do that too except I was a king or Santa Clause.


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 29, 2019)

this has been a topic of discussion previously of course but it is one that you never get really tired of writing or reading about. personally... i was around 12 years and i was looking to see under girls skirts and blouses and sometimes i managed to do it because that is how things are. and i remembered and the best feature was a bit of cellulite and rolls. then i went over to somewhat chubby celebrities... melissa joan hart, beyonce, curvy lead me to bbw searches and here i am, 20 years after, being a true fan of bigcutie boberry


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 1, 2019)

knightmare870 said:


> The Willix version of this really tripped my trigger.



My only issue with Willix is while he's good with one shot comic gags, when it comes to long stories he's not a very good storyteller. The artwork is just fine, but his long stories don't have a satisfying conclusion. They basically have no endings, they just keep going. A story needs a beginning, middle and end with a good payoff. Willix as an artist is very good at what he does. As a consistent storyteller, not as much.


----------



## knightmare870 (Dec 2, 2019)

RVGleason said:


> My only issue with Willix is while he's good with one shot comic gags, when it comes to long stories he's not a very good storyteller. The artwork is just fine, but his long stories don't have a satisfying conclusion. They basically have no endings, they just keep going. A story needs a beginning, middle and end with a good payoff. Willix as an artist is very good at what he does. As a consistent storyteller, not as much.



Agreed. It seems like he backs himself into a narrative corner and just let's it drop. Honestly, I don't read it for the gripping story.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 3, 2019)

Emmy said:


> this made me giggle... i must have been the first chubby girl this guy had slept with a few years ago. We woke up in the a.m, he asked if i had a bf.. then said he'll never sleep with a skinny girl again. true or not, i smirked



You giggle, but I think it's true. It's definitely different - bones, lack of weight, hard body, everything little - VS - voluptuousness, softness, fullness, warmth, size, curves, weight, jiggly, roundness - fatness is so sexy in my opinion and it's hard to look at women ever again as being equal. Fatness wins out completely imo. 

OK, you're on the FFA and BHM board, so hopefully your opinion and preference goes the same way. I realize that there are so many different ways to be fat though too. I sort of wonder how or what the preferences are specifically for FFAs. 

Knowing that would let me sleep better at night.  (Should I have had that extra bowl of ice cream with the cake, or not?)


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 8, 2019)

As far back as I remember! I’ve always found fat guys attractive. I remember seeing a super obese man on tv and I was like I want one!


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 8, 2019)

kinkykitten said:


> As far back as I remember! I’ve always found fat guys attractive. I remember seeing a super obese man on tv and I was like I want one!


lol, like puppy dog shopping, ARRF! lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 8, 2019)

Exactly! Lol


----------



## jojoe (Dec 14, 2019)

Throughout my early, preteen life there were hints, but by the time I was 15, it was clear, I was addicted to big beautiful curves and that hasn't changed, in fact it's expanded past gender. I always want one more taste.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 14, 2019)

Ok, I'm probably strange, but here's my story.

I remember when I was only like 4 or 5 pretending to be fat (not that I wasn't chubby), but I'd stuff a pillow or blanket under my shirt to have a huge belly. 

In kindergarten I remember always liking the chubby girls. I told my mom about one girl that was the plumpest that I thought she was the prettiest girl of all.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 16, 2019)

I remember thinking that fat people were wonderful when I was 4 years old. I wanted to grow up to be a fat man. I would stuff pillows and cushions up my shirt.

Then puberty hit and every time that I was watching TV with my father and there was an attractive fat man on the screen, I had to put a cushion or magazine on my lap to hide what the fat man was doing to me.


----------



## jello4me (Dec 16, 2019)

First realized I was into heavy girls about 12 yrs old when my older female cousin came to live with us. She was about 18-19 and very chubby, with belly rolls. Always in a bikini summer time at the pool, very loose with guys. Fat soft belly and she constantly ate. Been an FA ever since.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 23, 2019)

As I've said before, I decided that I liked fat people and wanted to be a fat man, when I grew up, at the age of four. But there were two other stages in my development.

The second phase was hitting puberty and realizing that I was sexually attracted to fat men. I still thought that fat women were beautiful but it wasn't the same sort of beauty.

The third phase happened, when I went down town one Saturday morning and saw a handsome man with a huge, protuberant belly. That's how I wanted to be. For me the ideal man not only needs to be fat but most of it needs to be around the belly. This preference has stayed with me throughout my adult life but I still don't know why I have such a preference.


----------



## shadowcat (Dec 24, 2019)

There was also King Sized Homer. Countless nights, as a child, spent replaying that episode in my young mind. Thinking "What if a woman did that? That would be even better! No, no, thats crazy, gaining weight on purpose. Pssshh!" Then my curious mind started to wonder, how does it feel to be them? And more history....
So at the ages 4, 5, or 6 (still cloudy) it was Before pics of women in weight loss commercials, King Sized Homer, weight gain in cartoons (Animaniacs, Tiny Toons), and Hansel and Gretel in school that started it all. OH and some video game commercial where a guy in a resturaunt eats until he explodes.


----------



## alk27alk27 (Dec 25, 2019)

It was slowly over the course of college that I realized. At first it was just me looking for skinny women with “bigger natural boobs” (never cared for the fake looking ones)
Over time i came to the natural conclusion the a females breasts can only get so big when they just weigh 110 pounds. So the women I searched for just kept getting fatter and fatter.

This developed from just a teenage horny preference for larger breasts to an actual legitimate attraction of fat women in general. What finally made me realize(I had many moments as I was in denial for a while, accept it, then go back into denial) was when I was with a mixed group of friends and we begin joking about who would make a great couple among us (we all had gf/bf’s to some degree but none where in our particular circle (see huge fucking nerds)) and we began talking about how this guy1 likes blonds so he’d probably go for girl 3, and girl 4 and guy 2 both like hiking, stuff like that.

Suddenly I’m broken out of my day dreaming of which of my platonic friends would most likely sleep with each other when one of my friends quipped that I’m always stearing at a really fat girl in one of our classes. I began to say something when they all joined in. I never felt so embarrassed as then(now I laugh like a mad man at how stupid I was about my own attractions). Although I never admitted it to them after that I became the butt of all jokes relating to fat girls.

I’m still in contact with most of them maybe I should send a photo shopped picture of me and a skinny girl and then one of her blown up to really lean into the joke. “Hay so I’ve been dating a girl for about 12 months, here’s some pictures.”

Edit- holy “he has a monologue issue” Batman!
To quote the new Witcher show “why is it when I’m around you all I say more in 5 minutes then I have in the past 5 months?”


----------



## PiggiesLove (Jan 21, 2020)

I remember when I was a kid I had a crush on Santa. That's how I remember it starting.


----------



## saturn70 (Jan 28, 2020)

Since puberty, I was always attracted to bigger women, but due to societies twisted standards of beauty I was in denial for many years. The first time I made love to a BBW was an amazing experience, I was so much more into it, I was so turned on, the love making was more intense than anything I had experienced before. I realized it was because that was what I was attracted to, and BBW was my gold standard of beauty. It was a very liberating, and beautiful experience.


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Feb 6, 2020)

When I was around 10, seeing a teen bhm at the community pool and not being able to stop staring at him xD also around that age, watching a certain character from the Goonies.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin (Feb 23, 2020)

Even as a little kid, I was always fascinated by stories where a character would get fat but also sort of disturbed and scared because fat was extremely taboo in my family (which probably just ended up making it even more attractive). I would secretly stare at pictures (mostly of women, because there just weren't many pin-ups or GIFs of fat men). Finally, I wrote my first fat character along with some erotica on the side featuring him (those are on tumblr, same username). Eventually, I realized a)I'm a FFA and b)The total biomass of people who are into this too is... substantial. For a long time I thought I was really strange and weird, love that dare not speak its name etc. Would never have figured it out without the good ol' Internet...


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 23, 2020)

Salacious Caitlin said:


> Even as a little kid, I was always fascinated by stories where a character would get fat but also sort of disturbed and scared because fat was extremely taboo in my family (which probably just ended up making it even more attractive). I would secretly stare at pictures (mostly of women, because there just weren't many pin-ups or GIFs of fat men). Finally, I wrote my first fat character along with some erotica on the side featuring him (those are on tumblr, same username). Eventually, I realized a)I'm a FFA and b)The total biomass of people who are into this too is... substantial. For a long time I thought I was really strange and weird, love that dare not speak its name etc. Would never have figured it out without the good ol' Internet...



Gosh, hearing you talk about writing your first fat character takes me right back to when I was a teenager and doing the same thing! I know the thing that really got me into art and drawing was that I could sit and draw fat guys and admire them... I used to do a text based roleplay/story writing thing with a friend as well and I remember my first ever fat character being a part of that, but I was too nervous to ever mention that he was fat, heh. I still have a lot of love for that character, for being a gateway to me opening up to myself about what I liked. 

Dims really helped me as a teen. To see that not only were there happy, fat women enjoying life, but there were all sorts of people like me who thought they were beautiful. I'll always stick around this place out of gratitude to that.


----------



## Build-A-BHM (Feb 23, 2020)

I was a FA for the longest time when I was younger and eventually found that I liked the idea of Women getting fatter. I remember having conversations with a few model friends back in the day who suggested that I'd look cute with a bit more weight or "what if the tables were turned". So, that planted a few seeds and eventually I started fantasizing about myself being fattened and now I'm more of a Feedee.


----------



## Corey (Feb 24, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> Gosh, hearing you talk about writing your first fat character takes me right back to when I was a teenager and doing the same thing! I know the thing that really got me into art and drawing was that I could sit and draw fat guys and admire them... I used to do a text based roleplay/story writing thing with a friend as well and I remember my first ever fat character being a part of that, but I was too nervous to ever mention that he was fat, heh. I still have a lot of love for that character, for being a gateway to me opening up to myself about what I liked.
> 
> Dims really helped me as a teen. To see that not only were there happy, fat women enjoying life, but there were all sorts of people like me who thought they were beautiful. I'll always stick around this place out of gratitude to that.



Loopy and Salacious Caitlin, you guys make my younger self feel so much better. I thought I was a freak and completely un-normal as a kid, and actually up until about 5 years ago. I was obsessed with the idea of weight gain and fat, and since I was raised in a health conscious, athletic family, my obsession scared me into shame.

I never EVER wrote a fat related story down on paper because it would turn up into my older sister’s hands, who was a huge snoop. I once dedicated an entire notebook to my fat drawings, and then my sister and her friend found the notebook hidden under my bed. They mocked my detailed masterpiece drawings with their own dumb mediocre drawings on the remaining blank sheets of paper. It’s funny to me now, but I was so mortified then. After that, for my 10th birthday I asked for a white board so I could create my drawings on there and then erase the evidence. No paper evidence meant no dumb sister finding my artwork. But then one night I created a real good one and forgot to erase it, and guess who found it.  Then about 5 years ago my husband’s new job prevented him from working out like he used to, and he began to develop love handles. He was a former gym junkie, and I was tired of him complaining all the time about his weight gain. One day after receiving another text complaining about his love handles, I decided I was going to only respond by sending an attached link with exercises on how to get rid of them. I innocently googled something and a plethora of weight gain stories showed up on my search and I almost passed out from hitting gold. So yeah, needless to say, I don’t feel weird anymore. At least not with the topic of weight gain and fat. I’m still weird in general.  Like you ladies, I never would have known that others felt the same way I do. I literally grew up thinking I was the only one.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 31, 2020)

I have been attracted to BHM/fat since as long as I can remember. Any TV shows/episodes/movies where there was fat character or a where a character would gain weight I was completely fascinated by and got a weird tingling feeling that my little 7 year old seld couldn't comprehend. As I got older (middle school years a little older) all my crushes were on the fat boys in my class, and I had fantasies of them gaining weight. My first boyfriend was a BHM and my second also a BHM (who I married). I'm glad I always knew I'm only attracted to BHMs. Now I'm working on being more confident about it and not confused or embarrassed by what I find attractive.


----------



## shadowcat (Apr 10, 2020)

Corey said:


> I never EVER wrote a fat related story down on paper because it would turn up into my older sister’s hands, who was a huge snoop. I once dedicated an entire notebook to my fat drawings, and then my sister and her friend found the notebook hidden under my bed. They mocked my detailed masterpiece drawings with their own dumb mediocre drawings on the remaining blank sheets of paper. It’s funny to me now, but I was so mortified then. After that, for my 10th birthday I asked for a white board so I could create my drawings on there and then erase the evidence. No paper evidence meant no dumb sister finding my artwork. But then one night I created a real good one and forgot to erase it, and guess who found it.  Then about 5 years ago my husband’s new job prevented him from working out like he used to, and he began to develop love handles. He was a former gym junkie, and I was tired of him complaining all the time about his weight gain. One day after receiving another text complaining about his love handles, I decided I was going to only respond by sending an attached link with exercises on how to get rid of them. I innocently googled something and a plethora of weight gain stories showed up on my search and I almost passed out from hitting gold. So yeah, needless to say, I don’t feel weird anymore. At least not with the topic of weight gain and fat. I’m still weird in general.  Like you ladies, I never would have known that others felt the same way I do. I literally grew up thinking I was the only one.



I once had a dedicated notebook in my teens too. I remember being cnfused about the way I felt. No internet and no name for it. My stories and padding were like an attempt for an outlet.. No one found it but I was forced to throw it out when I was almost caught. I became fearful when I lost a comic.. I think at school, Hope it was just casually thrown out.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 10, 2020)

I remember one awful moment in my younger years. I was obsessed with fat people. We had a lot of fat men in our family. I had made my mind up that I was going to grow up to be a fat man. There was one occasion, when my mother caught me padding. I must have been about four or five. She just dismissed it as child's play. The feeling of being the only one hadn't occurred to me yet. I used to think, "When I grow up, I'll marry a nice fat lady just like Mr. Allen has done." I didn't know about the gay thing yet. We had a family friend, whom I was encouraged to call Uncle Roy, even though he wasn't really an uncle. He was enormously fat. I remember him sitting in our living room with his big belly piled up in front of him. Needless to say, I thought the world of Uncle Roy. I was going to be like Uncle Roy, when I grew up. I thought that it was so cool that the other men called him "Fatty".

One Sunday morning, my mother had gone out, Dad was reading the Sunday papers in the living room and I was playing in the kitchen. Uncle Roy appeared at the back of the house and opened the porch door and walked through into the kitchen without knocking, as was his way.

"Eh up, Dad," I yelled, "Fatty's 'ere."

My father walked into the kitchen, obviously amused. Uncle Roy wasn't amused. He told my father, "If a lad of mine had said that, I would have given him a clip round the ear."

"It's just kid's talk," my father said in an attempt to console Uncle Roy.

My whole world fell apart. I had offended my beloved Uncle Roy. I was only old enough to notice that the other men called him Fatty but I wasn't old enough to realize that the never called him that, when he was there to hear it. To make matters worse, in this awful moment, I realized that fat people didn't necessarily like being fat, that people in general didn't approve of fat - except for me. I couldn't admit to anyone that I liked fat people. And, worst of all, if someone asked me what I wanted to be, when I grew up, I couldn't admit that I wanted to be a fat man. I would have to lie and tell people that I wanted to be a scientist or a doctor or something. As for wanting to marry a fat lady, being gay was the end of that.


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 20, 2020)

Like lots of you I’ve always had it somewhere deep down. Instances in movies, tv, books aroused me before I understood what arousal was. Also like many of you, Templeton the Rat from the (Rankin and Bass?) animated version of Charlotte’s Web was a major propogator, Violet Beauregard and Augustus Gloop in their respective scenes from Willy Wonka’s Chocolate Factory, and reading about the fat kid forced to eat chocolate cake until he couldn’t move from the OTHER Roald Dahl story Matilda (I swear that guy was secretly into stuffing/inflation). Hansel and Gretel is probably my earliest memory of being turned on be feeding.
But when I grew up I packed it away for a long time. It was a secret obsession reserved only for internet consumption. I was really into being healthy, and for 3 years I was a pro boxer. I got used to eating huge high calorie meals to keep my muscle mass up. Eating that much and seeing how hugely distended my belly would get turned me on a lot, but I never gained any fat.
Then I got hurt and quit boxing, quit training, but I kept eating that way because I loved it. So I started getting fat. I had a long term gf at the time who was absolutely repulsed by it. But I just kept getting fatter and fatter and she got exceedingly resentful. She told me how embarrassed she was to be seen with me, and on one hand, I was devastated. On the other, oddly aroused in ways I couldn’t explain yet. She left, and I was a mess for a while. An ever-expanding mess. Then I decided it was stupid to be sad about it. I liked to gain and there were others who did too, so I started finding people like me on fantasy feeder and Feabie.


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 20, 2020)

shadowcat said:


> I once had a dedicated notebook in my teens too. I remember being cnfused about the way I felt. No internet and no name for it. My stories and padding were like an attempt for an outlet.. No one found it but I was forced to throw it out when I was almost caught. I became fearful when I lost a comic.. I think at school, Hope it was just casually thrown out.


Yes! Same here. I had a stash of fat drawings and stories but I was always terrified they would be found. I would tear them up, but be so paranoid that somehow someone from my family would be so suspicious of what it was that was torn to shreds and thrown away that they would fish every piece out of the trash and CSI that shit back together XD
I was especially paranoid at one point that I actually burned them inside the house. Lucky my stupid ass didn’t start a house fire.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 21, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Like lots of you I’ve always had it somewhere deep down. Instances in movies, tv, books aroused me before I understood what arousal was. Also like many of you, Templeton the Rat from the (Rankin and Bass?) animated version of Charlotte’s Web was a major propogator, Violet Beauregard and Augustus Gloop in their respective scenes from Willy Wonka’s Chocolate Factory, and reading about the fat kid forced to eat chocolate cake until he couldn’t move from the OTHER Roald Dahl story Matilda (I swear that guy was secretly into stuffing/inflation). Hansel and Gretel is probably my earliest memory of being turned on be feeding.
> But when I grew up I packed it away for a long time. It was a secret obsession reserved only for internet consumption. I was really into being healthy, and for 3 years I was a pro boxer. I got used to eating huge high calorie meals to keep my muscle mass up. Eating that much and seeing how hugely distended my belly would get turned me on a lot, but I never gained any fat.
> Then I got hurt and quit boxing, quit training, but I kept eating that way because I loved it. So I started getting fat. I had a long term gf at the time who was absolutely repulsed by it. But I just kept getting fatter and fatter and she got exceedingly resentful. She told me how embarrassed she was to be seen with me, and on one hand, I was devastated. On the other, oddly aroused in ways I couldn’t explain yet. She left, and I was a mess for a while. An ever-expanding mess. Then I decided it was stupid to be sad about it. I liked to gain and there were others who did too, so I started finding people like me on fantasy feeder and Feabie.



Charlotte’s Web was Hanna-Barbera.


----------



## JackCivelli (Apr 21, 2020)

Ah! Ok, that makes sense. It did have that certain quality of animation Hanna-Barbera was fond of back then. I’m sure a simple google search would have set me right, but I was too lazy to check lol


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 21, 2020)

On the subject of TV, movies and literature involving fat characters, stuffing, inflation, or weight gain that seems most of found very intriguing as children.

I'm going to make myself sound very young here. There was one episode of Clifford the big red dog(the 2000/2001 series) where Clifford and his friends all overindulged on treats until they were stuffed. When I was 3,4,5 years old I always secretly loved when that episode came on.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Apr 21, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> On the subject of TV, movies and literature involving fat characters, stuffing, inflation, or weight gain that seems most of found very intriguing as children.
> 
> I'm going to make myself sound very young here. There was one episode of Clifford the big red dog(the 2000/2001 series) where Clifford and his friends all overindulged on treats until they were stuffed. When I was 3,4,5 years old I always secretly loved when that episode came on.



I watched Clifford too, but I don’t really remember that.


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 21, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I watched Clifford too, but I don’t really remember that.




The episode was called Tummy Trouble in season one. Glad I'm not the only young one here


----------



## landshark (Apr 21, 2020)

Jaycee said:


> The episode was called Tummy Trouble in season one. Glad I'm not the only young one here



Easy now!


----------



## Tempere (Apr 21, 2020)

knightmare870 said:


> Violet Beauregarde was my trigger when I was younger. Seeing her blow up like a balloon, then how helpless she was at her size. I thought I was messed up till I saw an episode of the "Jenny Jones Show" where she featured a lot of BBWs and SSBBWs and the guys who loves them. It was then I realized that I wasn't a freak and found bigger women genuinely attractive.



No surprise here as Violet started it despite hers being more of an inflation. I think also seeing episodes of the Simpsons where Homer got fatter, and cartoons similar to that helped and finally in my teens just found myself drawn to the “little to lot extra” women in high school and college.

It was also the first time I joined FF, where I learned about people who actually got “fat for fun.”


----------



## shadowcat (Apr 24, 2020)

JackCivelli said:


> Yes! Same here. I had a stash of fat drawings and stories but I was always terrified they would be found. I would tear them up, but be so paranoid that somehow someone from my family would be so suspicious of what it was that was torn to shreds and thrown away that they would fish every piece out of the trash and CSI that shit back together XD
> I was especially paranoid at one point that I actually burned them inside the house. Lucky my stupid ass didn’t start a house fire.



Inside the house! I blacked them out and ruined them before shredding, Threw the shreds away in seperate trash cans. Still paranoid about a lost drawing to this day! The padding stuff was much harder to hide and throw out at once. Now, I dont keep anything relating to this at home or on my computers, no pictures, stories, or videos.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 22, 2020)

TELL ME someone else here remembers Strega Nona. I literally just remembered it existed but it was so formative.


----------



## Barrett (May 22, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> TELL ME someone else here remembers Strega Nona. I literally just remembered it existed but it was so formative.


YES!! I think my love for pasta stems from that story.


----------



## Barrett (May 22, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> TELL ME someone else here remembers Strega Nona. I literally just remembered it existed but it was so formative.


If you happen to have Amazon Prime, you can watch the story. (it's a little eight-minute animated version of the book.)





Watch Strega Nona | Prime Video


Strega Nona's meddling assistant Big Anthony is determined to prove to the town his knowledge of the magic secrets contained in her pasta pot. But he unleashes a torrent of pasta which threatens to engulf their little Italian town.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 22, 2020)

Barrett said:


> If you happen to have Amazon Prime, you can watch the story. (it's a little eight-minute animated version of the book.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t, but thank you


----------



## Shotha (May 23, 2020)

Barrett said:


> If you happen to have Amazon Prime, you can watch the story. (it's a little eight-minute animated version of the book.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a version of it on Youtube. I'd never heard of it but I find it delightful. I wish that I were Big Anthony; I'd love to eat all that pasta.

Strega Nona


----------



## Ffancy (May 23, 2020)

I definitely felt tingles reading Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs as a child!


----------



## JackCivelli (May 23, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> I definitely felt tingles reading Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs as a child!


Hahaha omg so did I! Set thought I was the only one for a long time lol


----------



## JackCivelli (May 23, 2020)

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> TELL ME someone else here remembers Strega Nona. I literally just remembered it existed but it was so formative.


Oh wow, yes! It’s been a loooooong time but I do remember having that story read to me a few times in elementary school. I remember it as one of my earliest turn-ons.


----------



## cloudheap (Jun 4, 2020)

whenever i saw things that were about fatness, i got a feeling i couldn't pin down, something like a mix of awe, intrigue and obsession, even as a kid. many kids' shows and media had very interesting scenes, like:
- the fat boy in charlie and the chocolate factory 
- the fat rat in disney's cinderella
- the fat (again!) bear in mowgli (he looked so happy!) 

in primary & middle school i had a strong crush on an obese boy. i didn't get why my friends disliked him, i thought he was the funniest and sweetest. 
i also didn't like the teen idols and actors my friends loved, i never got what was so attractive about them, but when that one avengers movie came out some time ago, where thor gained weight after some tragedy, that i liked. 
i dismissed that feeling though, and i never put the pieces together though, until very recently, when i googled some things and found out about FAs and FFAs and decided to join FF "just for fun" and "out of curiosity" and "to see what these weird, weird people were up to"


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 18, 2020)

I loved the story of hansel and gretel, laurel and hardy, my uncle jack had a big belly, used to watch wrestling at my aunties house and they were big fat men big daddy, giant haystacks. My favourite animals are big, big horses, large sea mammals (I have a thing about being overpowered, squashed)
I have early memories of being on the bus squished near a fat person and was fascinated by larger bodies.
The art book in the secondary school library had fat bodies in it as well as 'standard ' sizes in the chapter about life drawing. 
When I've been with large men it's like I have found where I should be. And the most exciting.


----------



## north2alaska (Jun 20, 2020)

I college, I was in a FWB/who-knows-what-it-was with a bodybuilder FA. 

But I noticed I was far more attracted to him when he would start bulking. Being cuddly was far more comfortable, his relaxed diet was way more fun for the both of us, and it was intriguing to watch him gain weight but still maintain that muscle mass. Unfortunately, he would stop at a certain point and begin cutting which is when my attraction would begin to fade.

That's pretty much when I narrowed down my own preferences and basically did a 180 on what I thought my type was. And to some degree, I'm still figuring it out.


----------



## Fymbulvetr (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm like 90% it started with this channel called 'Steelmetal', all the way back in the early days of YT (I doubt it exists anymore). The person took pictures of pregnant woman or manipulated pictures of women to give them big bellies, then gave them captions of just what the women were saying or what the situation was.

If memory serves, the picture that REALLY got me started was a two-parter, with part one having her asking her husband for a beer. In part two, she had a bloated belly, and said something like "Ugh, one more beer and this bikini won't fit me." And something about imagining that scenario in my head just excited me. And from there, it continued, and the fetish was solidified.

Now I'm into fat, pregnant, and inflated women, partially because of some crappy photo manipulations I saw back when I was like 7.


----------



## Tattoocharlie (Jun 24, 2020)

When I was young we watched a show called Gimme a Break. I remember watching Nell Carter and imagining what her butt felt like. About the same time I had a teacher that would lean over my shoulder and I could feel her soft round belly on my shoulder. After those two, I was hooked. That was 4th grade


----------



## Broseph (Jun 24, 2020)

I believe I realized it when I saw the Guiness Book of World Records in the library in school in about 2nd or 3rd grade (must have been in the mid-90s). A picture of the "heaviest model" was in the book that year, weighing in at about 750lbs., if my memory serves me. At first I was critical, maybe even shocked, as I'd never seen such a big woman posting like a model in a bikini. But I couldn't stop thinking about her! I'll have to go back and find out who this gorgeous woman was.

Shit--just realized this is the BHM/FFA forum. Sorry friends, I'll take it down if it bothers anybody! Just ignore the FA who wandered in here!


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2020)

Broseph: no worries. So many people just look at the 'new posts' without seeing the board that the post is on that this thread hasn't been BHM/FFA specific for a loooonng time.


----------



## Broseph (Jun 25, 2020)

Tad said:


> Broseph: no worries. So many people just look at the 'new posts' without seeing the board that the post is on that this thread hasn't been BHM/FFA specific for a loooonng time.


Thanks, Tad!


----------



## GentleAnimal (Dec 25, 2020)

When I was a child I had a secret sketchbook where I drew weight gain comics. Funny enough, the characters were animals, mostly chicken... Don't ask me why! One time my mother had a look at one of these drawings. There was a really realistic situation : a chicken getting fat because of two candy. The drawing was infinitely naive but the idea was easy to get. What would my mother say? Would she find me even weirder as I already was? I was paralyzed. She just said sth like "mh okay...". Sadly, at a very young age I knew being attracted to bigger folks was socially inappropriate. 

When I was a teenager I was really turn on by the episode of the Totally Spice where Clover couldn't help eating and got fat. It was gold.

A few years ago I started watching BBW videos. I'm an hetero FFA but I like better how women put on fat, it's usually softer. I was really turned on by these women who where enjoying their big body. It started widening the definition of fat and sexual experience.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm not sure if it was a trigger, or my preference was always there, but I was at a party (with my ex-husband) and a strange man whom I'd just met gave me a HUGE hug. He was over 6ft and he was solidly built, with a hard ball belly. I was overwhelmingly aware of where that belly pressed during that hug. I've never forgotten it.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 5, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm not sure if it was a trigger, or my preference was always there, but I was at a party (with my ex-husband) and a strange man whom I'd just met gave me a HUGE hug. He was over 6ft and he was solidly built, with a hard ball belly. I was overwhelmingly aware of where that belly pressed during that hug. I've never forgotten it.



I have to agree that a big ball belly pressing into you is a delicious feeling.


----------



## leobacon (Jan 17, 2021)

squeezablysoft said:


> One of my earliest related memories involves reading a book too, for me it was about a boy named Sprout with an impressive appetite



I feel like I remember this book too. Do you remember what it was called?


----------



## Van (Jan 17, 2021)

I realize that I was into plus size women at the age of 12. There was a lifeguard at a pool that I went to. I did not know plus size women could be lifeguards. I had a huge crush on her. My friends teased me when I told them.


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 3, 2021)

When I met my GF and later wife, she was just chubby. I wasn’t into bigger girls and I had rejected her before because I thought she was too big for me. But eventually, we started dating. Weight was never a topic until she gained weight rapidly. About three to four months into our relationship, she complained about her belly blubber and she thought I was going to leave her if she got even fatter. I told her that I loved her including her cute belly. About 2 months later, she had a double belly that bulged nicely when we sat in the bathtub. I was absolutely thrilled by it and her initial weight gain of 20 kg in effectively 3-4 months amazes me to this day. The sight and feel of her double belly was my defining moment in my fat admirer journey.


----------



## wrenchboy (Apr 4, 2021)

I apologize if I have told this story before. I don't like to repeat, but I think that this fits this thread.

I was in the Army and going through specialized training. We usually had the weekend off and could go wherever we wanted. A friend/room mate lived in a small town just a couple of hours away.
His family came to pick us up for the ride to their town.
That weekend was the homecoming football game and dance for the high-school he graduated from the previous year. Since I didn't have the money for a tux I wore my Army dress greens. So I wouldn't feel strange being the only one wearing a uniform, my friend wore his too. Since we had only been in less than 6 months the uniforms were fairly bland, but we were a BIG hit.
Neither of us were left alone for long and were constantly being pulled onto the dance floor.
About halfway through the night, a very short, pretty, plus sized girl came up to me at the drink line. She said "Thank you for your service ". I replied with a smile, "Yes ma'am, thank you for your support ".
Then looking down at her shoes she asked "I uhhh, don't suppose that you would want to dance with me". Then walked away.
I left the line, went after her, and tapped her on the shoulder. She turned around and was surprised to see me. "Where are you going?" Then, after a pause, "Yes I would like to dance with you ". You can just imagine the delight on her face!
She and I danced several songs before other girls wanted to cut in. I rejected all of them and spent the rest of the dance with this lovely lady.
My friend and I spent almost every weekend for the next 2 months in his hometown and I saw her every time.
Both of us were 18 so we were legal. Unfortunately, all we were able to do without a car to go somewhere, was kissing and serious making out.
We also lost touch. So sad.
She was the very first time that I was attracted to and desired a plus sized woman.
That was some 35 years ago and I still think very fondly of my Pennsylvania gal.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 9, 2021)

My first boyfriend ever was a big, soft teddy bear with an amazing belly. I used to bring him snacks because I worked at a little convenient store during high school. I loved watching him enjoy what I brought him and then cuddling up to him afterwards. A nice big sexy man makes me feel beautiful and safe. I hope I find one someday


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 9, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> My first boyfriend ever was a big, soft teddy bear with an amazing belly. I used to bring him snacks because I worked at a little convenient store during high school. I loved watching him enjoy what I brought him and then cuddling up to him afterwards. A nice big sexy man makes me feel beautiful and safe. I hope I find one someday ❤❤


You're singing my song!


----------



## Hawaiianhealing (Apr 16, 2021)

I have always been attracted to bigger girls even in like 2nd grade. It is funny and sad for my two older brothers who never dated or married someone over a size 6 woman. 

My aunt who loved to cook and eat was the first adult who I loved to watch her when she cooked. Everything swayed under her house dress as she whipped up food in her cooking bowls. She taught me how to decorate cakes.


----------



## Ghostboo (Jun 1, 2021)

Always; watching Winnie the Pooh and reading The Hardy Boys with story emphasis on Chet!

i only figured out it was weird or different when The Lord of the Rings came out and every girl in my school gushed over Aragorn and Legolas while I fantasized exclusively about cuddling with Sam.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 1, 2021)

Ghostboo said:


> Always; watching Winnie the Pooh and reading The Hardy Boys with story emphasis on Chet!
> 
> i only figured out it was weird or different when The Lord of the Rings came out and every girl in my school gushed over Aragorn and Legolas while I fantasized exclusively about cuddling with Sam.



I loved the hobbits. But that was a little later for them to make me first realize what I liked.


----------



## Blubberjiggler (Jun 3, 2021)

RVGleason said:


> The Warner’s Cartoon ‘Pigs is Pigs’ did it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mathfa (Jun 13, 2021)

I definitely fall into the "always knew it" camp. Like you all, various cartoons as a kid had episodes I really liked, but the one memory that stands out is this.

As a kid one of my favorite books was _Tale of Desperaux _, which is in general a great kids book. But there was a girl in that book who was very fat, and they had a few sketches of her throughout. I loved to look at those sketches. I didn't think much of it because after all there were plenty of other pictures I loved to look at constantly (spanning from various normal topics like baseball or science) but readinng this thread brought me back to that.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Aug 21, 2021)

I think seeing Violet Beauregard swell up way back when was my first. Something about that scene made me "tingle" and that was the first time I remember experiencing that feeling. Templeton in "Charlotte's Web" and the fat mouse in the Looney Tune "Bye Bye Bluebeard" really cemented it for me. And Wimpy in the TV Popeye cartoons , which I caught in reruns. Seeing their bellies swell up to huge proportions and how they were proud of their gluttony made me want to experience it for myself--that's what prompted me to start padding.


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Oct 14, 2021)

Pretty much as long as I can remember. I am a BHM who likes BBWs and SSBBWs. From childhood on I have been fascinated with and admired fat people. When I would see fat adults out and about I always wondered how much they could eat and always hoped to become that fat when I would be a grownup. We had an old paperback copy of the Guinness Book of World Records from the 70s at my house and I absolutely loved the section about the fattest men. Once I got interested in girls, it were always the chubby ones I had a crush on!


----------



## JBfromNH (Oct 19, 2021)

Ffancy said:


> I would have to name Charlotte’s Web as an early indicator as well, since I definitely felt weird when Templeton’s gain was read aloud in class. I think I was 7. Some of my earliest fantasies involved hugging chubby boys, thinking about it made me all tingly. But my first relationship as a teen was with a guy who thin in that way that only teen boys can be. I used to fantasize about him plumping up during sex. We lasted for quite a few years so it was only in my late 20s that I first experienced sex with a fat man and the eroticism was overwhelming. To be fully present and aroused by my partner’s body, instead of relying partly on fantasy, was amazing. Having unlocked the door, I never went back. All of my subsequent partners have been at least chubby. Fat bodies offer infinite variety. Every fat man is different, where their weight is distributed, how firm or soft they are, where they have stretch marks... and if they gain or lose slightly their body changes over time.


;-)


----------



## JBfromNH (Oct 19, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> My first boyfriend ever was a big, soft teddy bear with an amazing belly. I used to bring him snacks because I worked at a little convenient store during high school. I loved watching him enjoy what I brought him and then cuddling up to him afterwards. A nice big sexy man makes me feel beautiful and safe. I hope I find one someday ❤❤


Sweet!


----------



## penn17 (Oct 19, 2021)

I always liked the chubby guys in grade school. I guess I realized it when my friends in 6th grade all had crushes on Pete Wentz from Fall Out Boy and I thought Patrick Stump (the lead singer who was bigger at the time) was way hotter. Then I saw Superbad when I was 13 and seeing Jonah Hill was pretty much the final confirmation for me.


----------



## Tha66eus (Oct 20, 2021)

Mine is pretty average. Just the blueberry scene from Willy Wonka as a kid.


----------



## Anomaly (Oct 24, 2021)

As a small child, before there was ever any sexual element, in an episode of Wacky Races, Dick Dastardly attempts to inflate a balloon with his breath and float to victory, and the balloon backfires and inflates him and he floats away and loses control of the situation. I guess some people would have an inflation fetish from being exposed to that, but my reaction was, haha, he's FAT now! The loss of control is tied up with it to some extent, as I've ended up as a sexually dominant sort of person.
Probably when I was about 11 I was at a school swimming lesson and noticed a fat boy in my class had boobs, and understood on some level that I was supposed to think this was bad and wrong, but wondering at the same time why it felt right.


----------



## mopsette (Dec 2, 2021)

I have this very strong memory of lying on my dad's stomach when I was small. Just lying there listening to him breathe. All my partners have been a bit chubby (except one and although he was nice it was like cuddling a skeleton, bleh), but I didn't put it all together until a few years ago. Just gave myself a pretentious pat on the back for not being shallow. I'm definitely still dealing with some internalised fatphobia (bleh again). It's a journey and I'm reluctant to label it a kink because it seems like... such a basic thing? Anyway, it makes me feel safe. Just lying against a soft someone, listening to them breathe.


----------



## 600Bill (Dec 9, 2021)

My wanting to be very fat and a BHM started when I was a kid - maybe 7 or 8. A boy in the same building was a year or two younger and I saw him and his nanny at a park. He had on his Sunday suit and was very very round. Even at that age and because he was so fat he had to waddle. I met his two sisters later and they were also fat. I hung out with them after school for several years until we moved and I started puking on the pounds and became very fat - over 200 pounds by 4th grade. Their father was a baker so that helped. 

There was a comic book character named Herbie as I recall. Very fat and very round but a hero for me.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 9, 2021)

600Bill said:


> My wanting to be very fat and a BHM started when I was a kid - maybe 7 or 8. A boy in the same building was a year or two younger and I saw him and his nanny at a park. He had on his Sunday suit and was very very round. Even at that age and because he was so fat he had to waddle. I met his two sisters later and they were also fat. I hung out with them after school for several years until we moved and I started puking on the pounds and became very fat - over 200 pounds by 4th grade. Their father was a baker so that helped.
> 
> There was a comic book character named Herbie as I recall. Very fat and very round but a hero for me.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Dec 11, 2021)

600Bill said:


> There was a comic book character named Herbie as I recall. Very fat and very round but a hero for me.



Herbie was one of my favorites too. Finally another fat kid I could relate to.


----------



## Montrelesmoi77 (Dec 29, 2021)

For me, I realized my physical attraction to BBW/SSBBWs when I was in middle school. When I got off the bus on my first day of my new school, I noticed this short but very round older woman. I also saw her huge ass and my dick when straight up. I could not stop staring. It eventually got me in trouble. Lol but I thought she was so beautiful. I didn’t tell anyone about my attraction to big women until I was in high school. I guess when I was in middle school I was embarrassed by it because I just accepted that fat meant unattractive. I felt alone because I didn’t know anyone else attracted to larger women.


----------



## Gleektvd08 (Dec 31, 2021)

I remember I was 8/9 and I recall seeing the Weird Al video for Fat and it awoke something in me, since then I’ve been a lover of the obese male.


----------



## Anomaly (Jan 2, 2022)

I read a sanctimonious old book of moralistic stories as a child, and one of the stories was about a boy who was so fat 'his arms stuck out like pump handles'. I was disappointed with the rest of the story as I seem to remember it revolved around the boy being punished for being fat and having to change his ways, but on many occasions I reread the paragraph at the beginning about his arms sticking out like pump handles because he was so fat.


----------



## growinluvhandles (Jan 3, 2022)

Okay. This may seem weird, but I’d love to know if others here had a similar introduction to loving all things fat Like others here, I did enjoy many of the same pop culture visual expressions of fat.

But I’ve always been a “word person” and from the time I could read, the language of fat helped bring excitement to my life. I can remember searching the dictionary and thesaurus for synonyms for fat and belly and associated words.

Just the words themselves seemed naughty and irresistible. And many of them also “sounded” round and fat. I delighted in learning new words.

Obese. Chubby. Voluptuous. Plump. Bulging. Blob. Love handles. Fat rolls.

I recall discovering the word “cornfed” and the image of a gluttonous chubby farm girl in overalls came to mind. She was enjoying buttery corn on the cob, happy as a pig at the trough.

Anyone else have their interests awakened by a dictionary or literature?


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2022)

> Anyone else have their interests awakened by a dictionary or literature?



I certainly had this interest before I was using dictionaries and thesauruses, but I also went through looking up all the definitions and synonyms for fat related stuff. 

I'm sure I've said this here multiple times before, but when I kind of knew what I liked, as opposed to just liking it, was reading a kids book that was a fake-fairytale, called The Pumpkin Giant. (You can find the text online here, and searching will bring up some illustrations). In it the princess and her eventual prince are both so fat that they have to get around by rolling. As a (6? 7?) year old I realized that wasn't actually practical, but at the same time I had a response that these days we'd summarize as "goals!" (fortunately the library in our small town had the kids books in the bottom row, all around the library, so that kids could browse on their own easily. We'd often just go hang out at the library for a while on cold winter days, as a way to get out of the house, and I'd find and read a book or two while there, and that was how I found and read this one. So nobody else knew I'd read it and I didn't have to deal with anyone else's disapproval or hide my reaction for them).

I don't know if you'd call a kid's book 'literature' but it was a book, not a cartoon.


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 3, 2022)

growinluvhandles said:


> Anyone else have their interests awakened by a dictionary or literature?



Gosh yes! I think I've spoken about this on here before, some years ago, but I used to do the dictionary thing too. I always felt so naughty doing it as well, hah, even though I didn't know why it thrilled me so much, at the time. 

I had this kids book... I forget the name, but it was about 3 anthropomorphic kittens and their adventures. The boy kitten was fat, and when the mother tried to dress him in his best clothes for church or something, the buttons popped off. Ah, I used to read that story over and over! There was another book where there was a throw away comment from one animal character to another about them being chubby, and I remember reading that scene over and over as well. 

I should point out, I'm not a furry or anything, hah, I just had a lot of childhood books based on animals. I dunno if that is as common in different countries?


----------



## Anomaly (Jan 3, 2022)

growinluvhandles said:


> Obese. Chubby. Voluptuous. Plump. Bulging. Blob. Love handles. Fat rolls.


Portly. I quite like 'burly' as well, although it's a big vague as to whether it means big and fat or just big and muscular. Oh, and 'corpulence'.
Other kids were looking up 'penis'. If I found a different dictionary, I had to look up 'fat' in it to see how it defined it and if there were any new synonyms. The sexiest word has always just been 'fat' though. It just epitomises what it is and feels taboo because of what society thinks.


loopytheone said:


> I had this kids book... I forget the name, but it was about 3 anthropomorphic kittens and their adventures. The boy kitten was fat, and when the mother tried to dress him in his best clothes for church or something, the buttons popped off. Ah, I used to read that story over and over!


I think that's one of the Beatrix Potter books.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 3, 2022)

growinluvhandles said:


> Anyone else have their interests awakened by a dictionary or literature?



Yes, I started looking up all of the fat related words in the dictionary as a child. Every time I learn a new language I still do that.

I also invent new words and expressions and I write gainer fiction.

Here is the list of words and phrases that I have created on Grommr. It needs updating:-

Benchbender: A guy who is so fat that park benches and other seat bend or groan beneath his weight.
Benchbreaker: A guy who is so enormously fat that park benches and other seat break or collapse beneath his weight.
Blubber-rubber: A guy who likes to play with his own or other guys' fat.
Fat man's crease (n. phr.): The crease in the skin and subcutaneous fat at the lower back of the head, which is typically developed by very fat men.
Fex: A monosyllabic abbreviation, which describes the best possible sex. It's a contraction of "fat sex" and refers to any sexual act, in which at least one of the participants is fat. It's far superior to other forms of sex, because there is more man to enjoy.
Girthday party (n. phr.): A celebration similar to a birthday party but marking a predetermined increase in girth rather than another year of age. Girthday parties can be used to celebrate each addition inch or centimeter of girth or a predetermine goal in girth or graduation to a new size in clothing.
Hot tub (n. ph.): a phrase describing an attractive, sexy, fat man.
Liebeskugel (n. fem): German for an attractive, large, well rounded protuberant belly.
Loveball (n): an attractive, large, well rounded and protuberant belly.
Pachyphile (n): Some one who loves fat and/or fat people.
Pachyphilia (n): The erotic or romantic love or admiration of fat or fat people.
Pachyphilic (adj): Given to or pertaining to the erotic or romantic love or admiration of fat or fat people.
Paunchographic (adj): Pertaining to images or literature relating to large bellies for the purpose of sexual gratification.
Paunchography (n): Images or literature relating to large bellies for the purpose of sexual gratification.


----------



## agouderia (Jan 4, 2022)

growinluvhandles said:


> Anyone else have their interests awakened by a dictionary or literature?



Although I never had the dictionary thing - only making sure I had a sufficient repertoire of fat terms in every new language I learned & sometimes enjoyed mentally comparing them - I was an almost obsessive "fat reader".

As a teenager, I regularly visited the local library just to go through the aisles and re-read the best "fat scenes" (few of them around anyway) in books I had already read (some of which I didn't even like).

Those I did like or loved, I mostly surely would buy to be able the re-read the scenes in the peace of my own room. "War and Peace" - the only piece of notable world literature featuring a BHM gaining weight over the course of 1000 pages - I own in 3 languages.


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2022)

Ah yes, after my awakening I spent a lot of time at the old card catalogues in libraries (school and city). I used that fat vocabulary from looking through the dictionary and thesaurus to check every possible term to see if there were books under that word. And in middle-school I know I read every book in my local city library under the "obesity - juvenile, fiction" category (as well as a lot of the less age appropriate books. Most of those were not very good, and most were sternly disapproving of fat, but it was what I could get my hands on back before the world-wide-web.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jan 6, 2022)

I was into the dictionary thing too. Unfortunately I have not come across that many books with interesting fat scenes or characters (so I wrote my own stories)!


----------



## Chubbychaser (May 2, 2022)

I think my first sexual experience was when I was three or four and I was watching Winnie the Pooh, just watching that big belly bounce around, sticking out under his shirt. What really did it though was the scene where he eats too much honey at Rabbit's house and he gets stuck. That turned me on so much. I put a pillow on my tummy, simulating my own big belly, and I masturbated. I didn't even know what sex was or what I was doing though, just that it felt really good. I have memories of weight gain scenes in cartoons. Then Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, between Augustus Gloop and Violet the expanding blueberry girl. I was just so fascinated with fat. I remember there was a chubby little boy in my prekindergarten class that I used to hug and tell how pillowy soft he was. That poor kid. I probably scarred him for life.


----------



## Dromond (May 2, 2022)

I was 19 years old, and was introduced to the young woman who would become my second girlfriend. She was an Amazonian BBW, and as soon as I saw her it all clicked into place. Every woman I dated after, and the two women I married, were all BBWs or SSBBWs. It never occurred to me to hide my preference. I've been loud and proud about my attraction since the beginning.


----------



## Shotha (May 3, 2022)

Chubbychaser said:


> I think my first sexual experience was when I was three or four and I was watching Winnie the Pooh, just watching that big belly bounce around, sticking out under his shirt. What really did it though was the scene where he eats too much honey at Rabbit's house and he gets stuck. That turned me on so much. I put a pillow on my tummy, simulating my own big belly, and I masturbated. I didn't even know what sex was or what I was doing though, just that it felt really good. I have memories of weight gain scenes in cartoons. Then Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, between Augustus Gloop and Violet the expanding blueberry girl. I was just so fascinated with fat. I remember there was a chubby little boy in my prekindergarten class that I used to hug and tell how pillowy soft he was. That poor kid. I probably scarred him for life.



You story reminds me that I have declared 6th June to be International Padders' Day.


----------



## RVGleason (May 3, 2022)

And then, there’s Billy Bunter.


----------



## CossaboomBoomBelly (Jul 5, 2022)

The blueberry inflation from Willy Wonka was a huge trigger for many, and for good reason, but there was another scene in that movie that I remember. When Augustus Gloop gets stuck in the pipe in the river of chocolate, the Oompa Loompas sing a very creepy verse:

What do you get when you guzzle down sweets
Eating as much as an elephant eats
What are you at, getting terribly fat
What do you think will come of that
I don't like the look of it 

As a kid, that simultaneously haunted me and made me want to pad for some reason. I still don't think I'll ever understand the padding/inflation fetish.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jul 5, 2022)

*I have loved fat, on both men and women, since I was 4 years old. Just fascinated and obsessed...I used to look at other boys in school with bigger stomachs than mine in awe and wonder. Then when I was a teen it transferred to prurient interest in the chubby girls in school and in my neighborhood. *sigh* *


----------



## Orso (Jul 7, 2022)

It happened long, long time ago when I was 12 or so. A friend and I were talking about girls, and BBW, the mother of another boy, walked by. My friend looked at her and said (I remember the words exactly) "Look at her, just think what it would be making love to her, with her gorgeous soft flesh! Think what would be having under you soft fat and not bones sticking out!"
I laughed and made fun of my friend, but his words evidently left a deep impression on me, because I began fantasizing more and more of BBWs and of their abundance of flesh, and in a short time I became an FA.
Later on, in the due course, I had actual experiences with BBWs and I found that reality was even better than fantasies.

My friend and I did not talk again about BBWs until some years later, when I brought the subject in. Oddly enough, my friend denied having ever said anything like that, and being ever interested in BBWs. But I remember the fact very, very well.


----------



## agouderia (Jul 7, 2022)

Orso said:


> It happened long, long time ago when I was 12 or so. A friend and I were talking about girls, and BBW, the mother of another boy, walked by. My friend looked at her and said (I remember the words exactly) "Look at her, just think what it would be making love to her, with her gorgeous soft flesh! Think what would be having under you soft fat and not bones sticking out!"
> I laughed and made fun of my friend, but his words evidently left a deep impression on me, because I began fantasizing more and more of BBWs and of their abundance of flesh, and in a short time I became an FA.
> Later on, in the due course, I had actual experiences with BBWs and I found that reality was even better than fantasies.
> 
> My friend and I did not talk again about BBWs until some years later, when I brought the subject in. Oddly enough, my friend denied having ever said anything like that, and being ever interested in BBWs. But I remember the fact very, very well.



.... reads like the script for a scene in a Fellini film........


----------



## Orso (Jul 7, 2022)

agouderia said:


> .... reads like the script for a scene in a Fellini film........


It's a well-known fact that life copies fantasy


----------



## Angelette (Dec 14, 2022)

lille said:


> It’s been something that’s was there pretty much forever for me. I remember being young and being absolutely fascinated by the scene in Charlotte’s Web where Templeton the rat is gorging at the fair.


Oh wow I thought I was the only one! What a small world.


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 14, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Oh wow I thought I was the only one! What a small world.


The Templeton scene from Charlotte’s Web was a trigger for me too, but it wasn’t the earliest. I actually spent some time trying to figure out where my interest in this was first piqued and I keep coming back to one specific story from my childhood.

There’s an old children’s story from Italy called Strega Nona I don’t know how well this story is known outside of Italian families, but I do know there were a few childrens books published that retell the story. Strega Nona means something like “Grandma Witch”, and it’s about a benevolent witch who has a magical cooking pot that makes spaghetti out of nothing. She uses the pot to feed the poor. But her helper steals the pot in order to try to make money selling endless spaghetti in his restaurant. He messes up the spell to make the pot stop making spaghetti and it continues until his entire restaurant is full of spaghetti. It spills out onto the streets and starts flooding peoples homes until the whole city is flooded with spaghetti. Strega Nona shows up and performs the correct spell to make the pot stop, and her helper is forced to eat all the leftover spaghetti as punishment. In some versions it takes years for him to eat it all and he becomes enormously fat. In other versions he eats until his belly gets huge and he pops.

I remember fantasizing about both of these outcomes in some of my earliest childhood memories.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 14, 2022)

JackCivelli said:


> The Templeton scene from Charlotte’s Web was a trigger for me too, but it wasn’t the earliest. I actually spent some time trying to figure out where my interest in this was first piqued and I keep coming back to one specific story from my childhood.
> 
> There’s an old children’s story from Italy called Strega Nona I don’t know how well this story is known outside of Italian families, but I do know there were a few childrens books published that retell the story. Strega Nona means something like “Grandma Witch”, and it’s about a benevolent witch who has a magical cooking pot that makes spaghetti out of nothing. She uses the pot to feed the poor. But her helper steals the pot in order to try to make money selling endless spaghetti in his restaurant. He messes up the spell to make the pot stop making spaghetti and it continues until his entire restaurant is full of spaghetti. It spills out onto the streets and starts flooding peoples homes until the whole city is flooded with spaghetti. Strega Nona shows up and performs the correct spell to make the pot stop, and her helper is forced to eat all the leftover spaghetti as punishment. In some versions it takes years for him to eat it all and he becomes enormously fat. In other versions he eats until his belly gets huge and he pops.
> 
> I remember fantasizing about both of these outcomes in some of my earliest childhood memories.


I remember that ending! My kindergarten teacher used to read us that book as a kid. I just never knew the name and brushed it off as "lost media." 

I was gonna mention that spaghetti witch book in my future kink origin lore comment but you beat me to it. XD


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 14, 2022)

JackCivelli said:


> The Templeton scene from Charlotte’s Web was a trigger for me too, but it wasn’t the earliest. I actually spent some time trying to figure out where my interest in this was first piqued and I keep coming back to one specific story from my childhood.
> 
> There’s an old children’s story from Italy called Strega Nona I don’t know how well this story is known outside of Italian families, but I do know there were a few childrens books published that retell the story. Strega Nona means something like “Grandma Witch”, and it’s about a benevolent witch who has a magical cooking pot that makes spaghetti out of nothing. She uses the pot to feed the poor. But her helper steals the pot in order to try to make money selling endless spaghetti in his restaurant. He messes up the spell to make the pot stop making spaghetti and it continues until his entire restaurant is full of spaghetti. It spills out onto the streets and starts flooding peoples homes until the whole city is flooded with spaghetti. Strega Nona shows up and performs the correct spell to make the pot stop, and her helper is forced to eat all the leftover spaghetti as punishment. In some versions it takes years for him to eat it all and he becomes enormously fat. In other versions he eats until his belly gets huge and he pops.
> 
> I remember fantasizing about both of these outcomes in some of my earliest childhood memories.


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 14, 2022)

Yep that’s the story! 
I’ve never seen these illustrations, but it looks like this is probably one of the more popular versions of the story.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 15, 2022)

Jaycee said:


> On the subject of TV, movies and literature involving fat characters, stuffing, inflation, or weight gain that seems most of found very intriguing as children.
> 
> I'm going to make myself sound very young here. There was one episode of Clifford the big red dog(the 2000/2001 series) where Clifford and his friends all overindulged on treats until they were stuffed. When I was 3,4,5 years old I always secretly loved when that episode came on.


Thank you for unlocking another memory. Nice to meet a fellow Y2K kid! 

Speaking of PBS, there was this Arthur scene (don't remember the episode) that I used to fixate on. Where Arthur had a nightmare of his grandma as a wedding cake and she for some reason forces him to eat her. He ends up with a huge stuffed stomach.

There was this other minor Arthur scene where he and Buster were I think sketching scenarios in that one babysitter episode. Arthur drew a sketch of a sheep eating a character and gets stuffed. It was either the boyfriend or the babysitter that got eaten. Ahhh I forgot!


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 15, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Thank you for unlocking another memory. Nice to meet a fellow Y2K kid!
> 
> Speaking of PBS, there was this Arthur scene (don't remember the episode) that I used to fixate on. Where Arthur had a nightmare of his grandma as a wedding cake and she for some reason forces him to eat her. He ends up with a huge stuffed stomach.
> 
> There was this other minor Arthur scene where he and Buster were I think sketching scenarios in that one babysitter episode. Arthur drew a sketch of a sheep eating a character and gets stuffed. It was either the boyfriend or the babysitter that got eaten. Ahhh I forgot!


My sister used to watch Arthur, and I often watched with her. I remember both of these episodes. The sheep actually ate both of them. It swooped down and pinned them both down and then ate them at the same time.

Hi, I’m Jack, and I remember children’s cartoons from 20 years ago in vivid detail lol


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh! And how could I forget that ending to Chow Hound!


----------



## Angelette (Dec 16, 2022)

JackCivelli said:


> My sister used to watch Arthur, and I often watched with her. I remember both of these episodes. The sheep actually ate both of them. It swooped down and pinned them both down and then ate them at the same time.
> 
> Hi, I’m Jack, and I remember children’s cartoons from 20 years ago in vivid detail lol


Omg amazing! Your memory is better than mine. And this coming from someone who used to religiously watched Arthur. ;__;


----------



## bbwandabovelover (Dec 16, 2022)

I was approximately 14 yrs. old when I had a girl fall onto my face full weight & enjoyed it. She was 70 lbs. heavier than me. I told her to sit back down as I liked this. I asked if her mom & her friends be interested in sitting on my face. She said probably, I'll ask. I was invited to her mom's house. Her mom was 350 lbs. & neighbor was 250 lbs. I weighed 110 lbs. I got crushed by them together, wrestled them together. Since this happened, I have experienced several more women over 300 lbs. & high as 575 lbs. Have experienced a total of 1,110 lbs. on my body at same time. I am always seeking more opportunities to get crushed, smothered, trampled & face sat full weight. I'm located in southern Ohio.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Dec 17, 2022)

I do like thin girls but one aspect I liked excessively as a teenager was a woman's breasts and big woman have bigger breasts.
One day I was messing around with an Asian girl with Size A breasts and made the discovery that they were just as delightful as the larger ones.
Then one day I hugged a friends mother who was of extra mass and her 48 inch chest and breasts filled my arms.
My lust of lying under the weight i was finding she was struggling going full weight, as she struggled to position her breasts so that they were not being hurt in crush of her own weight.
When she managed to lay on top full weight without hurting herself her slightly small sister turned up and climbed on top laughing. I then had 320 kilograms (705 pounds) on top of me. That lasted less than one hour before the one directly on me was was suffering pain.
I was wanting that weight on me again when a couple days later i saw a picture in a magazine at work that had Lucious 400 + kilograms. She was on her Hands and knees and her belly was touching the ground and her breast were just clearing the ground.
After feeling Monica's soft belly driven into me by her sister's weight on top I wanted to try under Lucious or closest to her. The most I have had in one person is 242 kilograms for 3 hours and she quite. And the most in a stack is 531 kilograms but that was minutes before one in the stack called it to an end.I wantto be a mattress to the biggest girl.


----------

